# مساعدة : إنشاء ورشة المونيوم



## عمرو حطيبة (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد المساعدة في : 1- المعدات اسعار المعدات لانشاء ورشة الوميتال 
2- وموقع استطيع منه تنزيل كتالوجات القطاعات باالاسعار لمعرفة سعر الكيلو 
3-كيفية معرفة اسعار الالمونيوم وتغييرها في مصر 
4-سعر رش الالوان للكيلو 
5-كتب او سيديهات لتعليم الحرفة نفسها 
موقع شركة السعد و ps علي الانترنت 
اسماء القطاعات الشائعه في مصر ولو امكن مواقع الشركات علي الانترنت 
ملحوظه انا اتعلم في ورشة الان ولكن اريد مساعدتكم 

اكون شاكر لكم علي المساعدة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا :30:


----------



## عمرو حطيبة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاء الله أكثر من 100 مشاهده ومفيش ولا رد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng__hema (18 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا مهندس بعمل بمجال تصنيع وتركيب الالومينيوم من 8 سنوات وليا خبره كويسه فى سوق الالومنيوم هنا فى مصر وبره كمان 
ردا على السؤال 
القطاعات اسعاره متغير على حسب سعر المعادن 
والدهانات موجودة باكثر من 100 شركة واشهرها الدولية للدهانات 
اما انواع القطاعات فى مصر فهى كثيره جدا اولها وافضلها على الاطلاق فهى شوكو الالمانى وده توكليه فى اليكو والوجلاس فقط 
وalu k وده فى اليونايل اما القطاعات السوقيه فهى الجامبو والتكنال ولسعد والعربيه والوميل والسوق كل يوم فى قطاعات جديده 
فلو حضرتك ناوى تبحث فلازم تروح المعارض الى بيتباع فيها الخامات وتاخد الكتالجوت وتذاكرها كويس وربنا معاك


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*المركز الفنى(الومنيوم جروب)*

بسم الله .السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته والسلام لنا جميعا فى ألأراض العربيه 
قال تعالى(قل ان صلاتى ونسكى ومحياى ومماتى لله ربا العالمين لا شريك له وبذالك امرت وانا أول المسلمين) 
هل تريد عمل ورشه لتشكيل معدن الالومنيوم (عمل ابواب .شبابيك.قواطيع.وجايهه.مطابخ)
يوجد نوعان من الورش ألأول ورشه صغيره ذو ميكنه قليله =انتاج محدود
النوع الثانى ورشه كبيره من حيث المساحه عدد الفنيون مجهزه بميكنه متعدده تتدعدى 3 مناشير وبها عدد من المكابس الحديثه كومنده للمنشار الخ =انتاج غير محدود وانتشار واسع(يطلق عليها مصنع)
هل تريد عمل مصنع لسحب المعدن الخام الى قطاعات


----------



## عمرو حطيبة (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يااستاذ مصطفي 
ولو سمحت عاوز منك خدمه تخصيمات شبابيك وابواب ps والسعد للحلف والدرف 



مصطفى جبالى قال:


> بسم الله .السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته والسلام لنا جميعا فى ألأراض العربيه
> قال تعالى(قل ان صلاتى ونسكى ومحياى ومماتى لله ربا العالمين لا شريك له وبذالك امرت وانا أول المسلمين)
> هل تريد عمل ورشه لتشكيل معدن الالومنيوم (عمل ابواب .شبابيك.قواطيع.وجايهه.مطابخ)
> يوجد نوعان من الورش ألأول ورشه صغيره ذو ميكنه قليله =انتاج محدود
> ...


----------



## عمرو حطيبة (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس
ولو سمحت عاوز تخصيمات شبابيك وابواب ps والسعد للحلف والدرف


eng__hema قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا مهندس بعمل بمجال تصنيع وتركيب الالومينيوم من 8 سنوات وليا خبره كويسه فى سوق الالومنيوم هنا فى مصر وبره كمان
> ردا على السؤال
> القطاعات اسعاره متغير على حسب سعر المعادن
> ...


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*المركز الفنى (الومنيوم جروب)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته ياعمر اسال سؤال محدد متسبهاش عيمه انت كا تب ايه 
زور على الفيس ابو ادهم شكر ليك


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*المركز الفنى (الومنيوم جروب)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته ياعمر اسال سؤال محدد متسبهاش عيمه انت كا تب ايه 
زور على الفيس ابو ادهم شكر ليك


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يوجد الكثير من القطاعات السوقيه غير المحتكره منها الدبل ومنها السنجل ذالك فى القطاعات المنزلقه اما المفصلى فيتحكم بالدبل أو السنجل البكته ولكل قطاع تخصيماته الخا صه اى كان نظامه منزلق او مفصلى كبير او صغير حتى ولو كان المنزلق والمفصلى من نفس شركه واحده ملحوظه (للحلق خلوص)(للدلفه تخصيمات) ويبدا المنزلق من دلفتين .ثلاث دلف .اربع دلف.ست دلفه. اما المفصلى يبدا دلفه .دلفتين. او عمل شباك دلفه زجاج على دلفه سلك او دلفتين زجاج على دلفتين سلك ياعمرو ملحوظه تانى (للحلوق خلوص) (للدلف تخصيمات)


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (9 سبتمبر 2017)

عوز تتعلم ألوميتال وتبقى محترف تابع


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (18 سبتمبر 2017)

السعد جرار مفصلى قلاب محورى دوار والجميع الأنظمة تخصمات خاصه لكل مسمى هو ينتمى الى نفس الشركه التجاريه المصنعه


----------

